# idea for a tank design ..room divider



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

thinking of a design for a room divider/aquarium that is more james bond ..less laura ashley...

want to get that catalever look without it acctually falling over!!

the tank i think will be 150 gallons ... for the african fishes of this forum ..in a philippine location..ie 30 celcius all year round

so i was hoping for just for filtration in the canopy ect

it will probably need steel work rather than wood in the sub structure on a solid marble ground floor.

if anyone has a link to something similar i would be gratefull..

...all comments if this is a good or bad idea would be welcomed as im not really a fish expert but am willing to learn....


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

the support is way too thin...will make wider and longer but still leave an overhang


----------



## Aquanist (Dec 29, 2007)

zazz said:


> the support is way too thin...will make wider and longer but still leave an overhang


Depending on materials used it could be just as is. Structural engineers have actually been able to replicate some pretty wild visions that architects have dreamed up.

If You have the "stand" welded together onsite and bolted to the floor and wall you're safe. However, I'd go a bit overkill on the material thickness. That frame would be easy to cover up with your choice of wood/whatever.

Wet/dry would be my choice of filtration for the canopy. Would be risk free too in case of power outage etc.

Hope you get that thing together!! :thumb:


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

thanks for that Aquanist...suprised there was only one answer .... :?


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

With a steel frame, you can truly cantalever the tank. If they can do this,

http://www.grandcanyonskywalk.com/

then your 1200 pounds of glass and water is a feather to the appropriate steel frame. You don't need a leg under it at all. If you want, you could back the tank up so that it is balanced partly on the wall, jutting out some into the other room too. Or you could install a 300 gallon tank so it would jut out as much as you plan but into both rooms.


----------



## VinnySem (Jul 17, 2007)

What about if you build something using joists to support your tank? If you used pressure treated 2x8's or even 2x10's at 6-8 inches apart, I bet you could support that tank no problem. Then lay 5/4x6 across the joists at a perpendicular angle. You're basically building a deck. You could also install trusses chris-cross from one side to the other, your tank stand would last longer than the house.

Be VERY careful on a marble floor. Marble is a soft stone and will crack like glass with too much weight.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I apologise for raining on your brainstorm. Pressure treated wood is not intended for interior use. It can release chemicals into the air. It is no stronger than regular wood, no more water resistant than regular wood, and tends to warp more than regular boards, so it is a mystery to me why someone would suggest it. Pependicular and crisscrossing joists are bad engineering. They add more weight, not more support.

The steel frame is a dependable way to go, especially if it is integral with a steel frame inside the wall.


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

thanks guys for the response ..but unfortunately the wife used her right of veto as granted by the greater powers that look down upon the likes of anyone married and male...and it was decided that the answer to this was no..... lets put it over there against the wall.... :roll:


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

I have a similar tank but without the fancy bottom cantalever it gives lots of roon for the pumps etc you could probably get her to agree to that :thumb:


----------



## acrosstic (Mar 24, 2008)

Even though the wife vetoed it, I'd either go with the full stand with extra storage room and put some nice crown on it to make it look nice, OR I would go all out and have NO support under the tank.

That would require a steel plate for the tank to sit on and a couple steel beams hangin down in the corners welded on. You'd weld those to steel beams you install in your ceiling with each end sitting on a load wall. Probably run you a cool $25,000 to do right, lol.

Women don't like divided rooms, and if they aren't fond of the fish tank, then you are probably going to get vetoed anytime you have a great idea.


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

My wife loves the aquarium divided room. you can still see both sides of the room through the glass and it makes for an interesting dining room and living room combo


----------

